# Bad 1st Experience With Foggers!!!



## drail14me (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm having a really bad first experience with foggers. I purchased an American DJ "Mister Kool" and a FITCO Ground Fogger in September for a large Halloween party that I'm having on Halloween night. So far, I've had nothing but trouble out of both. 

Upon purchase, I tested both and all worked well. The FITCO did not come with a timer remote and I needed one for it's use. I checked online and from all I read, timer remotes were standard so I connected the "Mister Kool" remote to the FITCO fogger to test it in timer mode. It did not work nor did the Mister Kool once I reconnected the remote to it. It appears that the FITCO burned out the Mister Kool remote.

I went to Wal Mart and purchased some generic fogger timers and connected one to the FITCO and all worked well but the generic would not work on the Mister Kool. 

I began looking online at ordering a replacement remote for the Mister Kool. In the mean time, the pump quit working on the FITCO. So now, just weeks before Halloween, both of my new foggers were not working.

I noticed on the American DJ site that they sold the same pump that was in the FITCO. I ordered a new $25 pump for the FITCO and a new remote for the Mister Kool.

The pump and remote arrived. I connected the remote to the Mister Kool and tested it. All worked great. 

I then installed the new pump into the FITCO but could not get it to pump. Upon further checking, I found that the 90 degree connector on the pump had not been properly manufactured and had no hole for fluid to travel through. Basically, it was just a solid piece of plastic. So, I took the 90 degree of the old pump and put on the new pump and all works well.

While working on the FITCO, I noticed a large pool of liquid under the Mister Kool. I knew right off the bat that it was not melted ice as I had no ice in the Mister Kool. I smelled the liquid and it was fog juice. I tested the Mister Kool but it would not produce fog. I could hear noise but no fluid was pumping from the full tank. I could not figure out where the fog juice had leaked from. 

So now, less than a week from my big party, I've got a Mister Kool that I've never used other than for testing that I've already had to replace the remote on and now won't pump at all. I've emailed American DJ and am awaiting a response. I thought of attempting to open the American DJ to check the pump but can't figure out how to get into it.

Is there any assistance you can offer???????????


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I'd be wary of opening the case on the Mister Kool, you may invalidate your warranty. I know you'd like to get in there and see what's wrong. It sounds like an easy fix, like there's a fluid line leaking downstream of the pump. You sound like you're tech savvy, but warranties are worth keeping. I'd demand a new Kool shipped Fedex 2-day, and they pay all shipping, including the return of your defective unit. Wish I could be of more help than just offering advice.


----------



## Mixitup (Aug 10, 2008)

Also go on the American DJ forums and try to contact one of the techs thru there as you will typically get a faster response from one of them than by email.


----------

